# Uncontrollable Sneezing



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

Lately my dog has been sneezing excessively. He also snorts and has had some eye boogers. We were enrolled in obedience class and he was vaccinated for Kennel cough, but our Vet seemed to think he had that so he was on Antibiotics and almost 2 weeks now it actually got worse the past 2 days.

At times he wheezes even but the sneezing is all the time when he goes outside in the house. Im not satisfied with the Vet so were making an appointment with another vet at the same place.

Im so concerned for the little guy. He acts no different otherwise he is full of energy. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What's going on in your environment/climate? Could it be allergies? Worth bringing up at the vet. 

There are a few different strains that cause kennel cough, so even with a vaccination, it is still possible to contract. 

I don't really consider myself a hippie, but I have to question that when I start giving advice on here sometimes.  When it comes to coughs, I like to stick with some of the same natural remedies I would use for myself. Warm chicken broth, apple cider vinegar, spoonfuls of coconut oil or honey, or even just breathing in steam from a hot shower all can help immensely with the symptoms you're describing. 

Oh and anytime antibiotics are involved, I like to counteract the negative effects with some kind of probiotic. If your dog tolerates dairy well, a few spoonfuls of yogurt is a great way to go. 

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

We feed him a spoon full of yogurt with his meals.
I put an air purifier on next to his crate I also shut the bathroom door while showering so he could breath is some steam.

I feel like it is allergies the vet did say there are different strains but I feel like he should have improvement instead of getting worse.


----------



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

Should I get just low sodium chicken broth? and with the apple cider vinegar do I just let him drink some?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah the low-sodium stuff would be great! If you're feeling really enterprising you could make some bone broth from scratch. It's more nutrient rich than the stuff from the boxes and if you do it in a crockpot it's actually pretty hands off. Here's some instructions. Just leave out the onions and if you use chicken bones, you can reduce the time by a couple hours. 

Just add a splash of the vinegar to his food or into the broth. It's a vitamin c booster and if you get the unpasteurized kind with "the mother" in it, it's also another source of probiotics. Braggs makes some.


----------



## Raydek (Dec 30, 2015)

If it at all helps, our 6 month old female had the exact same thing about a month ago. We were told it was allergies, it lasted almost three weeks and just got progressively worse until one day we woke up and nothing, back to normal. The last few days before she woke up fine were the worst and we were also about to get a third opinion.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Will the bones be wrapped up? I have heard that they can be hazardous to dogs.Any advice from more experienced cooks about this?


----------



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

Raydek said:


> If it at all helps, our 6 month old female had the exact same thing about a month ago. We were told it was allergies, it lasted almost three weeks and just got progressively worse until one day we woke up and nothing, back to normal. The last few days before she woke up fine were the worst and we were also about to get a third opinion.


That's interesting cause out pup snapped out of it the day before the vet appointment. Still sneezes here and there but nothing close to how it was before. I did give him some vitamin C for dogs in his food.

Does your girl still sneeze more than normal? I still think ours sneezes more than a normal dog but its not even close to how it was before.


----------



## Raydek (Dec 30, 2015)

Entities said:


> Raydek said:
> 
> 
> > If it at all helps, our 6 month old female had the exact same thing about a month ago. We were told it was allergies, it lasted almost three weeks and just got progressively worse until one day we woke up and nothing, back to normal. The last few days before she woke up fine were the worst and we were also about to get a third opinion.
> ...


She is my first ever dog, but other than that spell I don't think she sneezes more than most dogs. Very infrequent.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Will the bones be wrapped up? I have heard that they can be hazardous to dogs.Any advice from more experienced cooks about this?


Cooked bones are absolutely hazardous to dogs. I should have mentioned that you should strain out the bones and only serve the broth. Thanks!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I have heard that too! Please make sure that not even a slither of a bone is in there. Hoping your Vizsla gets better soon.


----------

